# haggling at Richer Sounds



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

so, as the title says, anyone haggle at richer sounds.

at the moment, if i buy my tv, amp and surround sound, ill be looking at about £1350 or there abouts.

But im not sure ill get all my bits from there, but if i just went in to buy the speakers, currently at £320, do you think they would do anything about a discount if i asked?

ive heard mixed reviews about success stories at RS.

more money to spend on detailing if i can save a bob or two. :thumb:

cheers


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

i know they give away cables easily ...so whatever u bargain for ask for all the wires to be thrown in 

no harm in asking for some ££ off can only say no


----------



## Beaver Care (Apr 9, 2013)

Estoril-5 said:


> so, as the title says, anyone haggle at richer sounds.
> 
> at the moment, if i buy my tv, amp and surround sound, ill be looking at about £1350 or there abouts.
> 
> ...


Make sure you talk to the shop manager, not one of the underlings! I always start with "Excuse me, I'm here to spend a huge amount of cash and want to know what sort of discounts you can do? Is the manager in? I know I can get the stuff cheaper online, but I'm a fan of Richer Sounds ..... bla, bla, bla. It always works for me!


----------



## PerryGunn (Sep 27, 2012)

Check their website before going in the shop - some things are cheaper on the website and they'll only give the lower price if you mention it


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Do your research, know exactly what you can get it for from elsewhere then be honest with them. Use manager if possible, don't be worried about walking out if they can't do you a deal.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

As other people said know your prices before hand, both their online prices and others. I got money off when I bought my Marantz CD player and a set of interconnects, the total of my purchase only came to £280 ish and my discount was about £20 but they were already the cheapest by far anyway! I think what I paid total was less than the next cheapest wanted for the CD player.

My Dad always recommends going midweek when it's quiet for negotiating discounts. His theory being that as it isn't busy a sale is a sale to them even with money off and if you walk away from a deal the manager is more likely to notice and step in. Whether or not it works I'm not sure, sometimes I've haggled successfully, others I haven't.


----------



## Vmlopes (Jan 8, 2012)

I just bought a series 8 Samsung TV last week and they wouldn't budge £50 to secure a £1800 sale!!!

Walked into John Lewis who matched an online retailer, but they did have a walk in collection place, and they included in a free extended warranty. I would defo recommend doing your research and get John Lewis to price match it, their customer service is second to none.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

PerryGunn said:


> Check their website before going in the shop - some things are cheaper on the website and they'll only give the lower price if you mention it


Yes I got Good AV last year model online price but got one into store for me, for av and hifi Peter Tyson email your price then phone them with your card details ready and take £15 off and say your ready to pay with £15 lower and good price on hdmi , I have back twice for more excellent service


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah i would and have done,i always haggle in those type of gafs.As beavercare said ask for the manager,there's usually some form of joy.
Regards.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Beaver Care said:


> Make sure you talk to the shop manager, not one of the underlings! I always start with "Excuse me, I'm here to spend a huge amount of cash and want to know what sort of discounts you can do? Is the manager in? I know I can get the stuff cheaper online, but I'm a fan of Richer Sounds ..... bla, bla, bla. It always works for me!


You would certainly leave an impression on me if i was the manager


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

I have haggled well with them before, they have quite a generous price beat policy so search well online and find other prices, print them and they will match. I got them to match bookshelf speakers before, got 50% off retail value as I found clearance stock available online.

They may throw in cables etc, but try and get discount and get cables elsewhere - for speakers I use vandamme blue 2.5mm available online for just over £2 a meter - studio quality

ps - ask for a free mug too


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

From what I have heard markup on tv's etc is not that great so not much room to move on price but cables, tv stands etc have more room to move on price.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Most will especially if buying multiple items. Markup will likely differ for different products so if you have any high markup items you are looking at they will likely drop the price.


----------

